
JIT compiler for 6502 machine code, built on lib6502 and LLVM - luu
https://github.com/ZornsLemma/lib6502-jit
======
ksherlock
Related - Statically Recompiling NES Games into Native Executables with LLVM
and Go
([http://andrewkelley.me/post/jamulator.html](http://andrewkelley.me/post/jamulator.html))

~~~
hrrld
Super-interesting article, thank you for sharing.

Two great quotes from near the bottom...

"At this point in the project we have Super Mario Brothers 1 running mostly on
native code, although not very highly optimized. We've learned that static
compilation, while possible, is rendered pointless by some of the inherent
challenges that emulating a system presents."

and...

"These issues must be resolved if we want a playable game. Sadly, the solution
marks the final nail in the coffin of the integrity of this project."

So brave. 10/10 - would read again.

------
orionblastar
I don't think the 6502 will ever die. It is too popular and was used in a lot
of 8 bit computers and video game consoles.

[http://www.cc65.org/](http://www.cc65.org/) Is a C based 6502 compiler that
people looking at this JIT compile might be interested in.

~~~
univacky
Here are some brand new 6502 dev boards:

[http://www.mouser.com/search/refine.aspx?Ntk=P_MarCom&Ntt=%2...](http://www.mouser.com/search/refine.aspx?Ntk=P_MarCom&Ntt=%20147061424)

------
0x0
Dealing with self-modifying code must be one of the hardest tricks to pull
off. Saw a notice in TODO about memory leaks, I guess that means there is
actually some support for this? Even with leaks that sounds quite impressive.

------
meow98765
JIT compiling 6502 code is an idea that has been around for a long, long time.

[http://tuxnes.sourceforge.net/](http://tuxnes.sourceforge.net/)

